# PreparedStatement: execute() oder executeUpdate()



## Guybrush Threepwood (13. Jan 2010)

Hi,
spielt es eine Rolle, ob man bei einem PreparedStatement execute() oder executeUpdate() aufruft?

Ciao,
  Guybrush


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Jan 2010)

```
boolean - execute() 
          Executes the SQL statement in this PreparedStatement object, which may be any kind of SQL statement.


int - executeUpdate() 
          Executes the SQL statement in this PreparedStatement object, which must be an SQL Data Manipulation Language (DML) statement, such as INSERT, UPDATE or DELETE; or an SQL statement that returns nothing, such as a DDL statement.
```
PreparedStatement (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (13. Jan 2010)

Ja, das hatte ich bereits gelesen.
Wenn man sich auf insert, update und remove beschränkt, ist dann eine der Alternativen vorzuziehen?


----------



## musiKk (13. Jan 2010)

Wenn Dich der update count bei einem Insert interessiert, ist [c]executeUpdate()[/c] natürlich toller, weil man dann nicht extra [c]getUpdateCount()[/c] aufrufen muss. Sollte Banane sein. Ist ja das gleiche wie ein Select mit [c]execute()[/c] und anschließendem [c]getResultSet()[/c] oder gleich [c]executeQuery()[/c].


----------

